# UOT Kitchen theming with .jar files



## const37 (Feb 23, 2012)

Interested in theming the new deodexed ff1f (thanks dwith!) and tried UOT Kitchen. For the simple online kitchen, it asks for particular apk files, which only have jar counterparts on the Strat. Is there a simple* process for conversion and reverse conversion, or does it require setting up a whole development workbench? I am on a Win 7 PC.

* I used to work as a developer. Simple doesn't have to mean 1-click, but it should be something short of creating a whole custom ROM.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

const37 said:


> Interested in theming the new deodexed ff1f (thanks dwith!) and tried UOT Kitchen. For the simple online kitchen, it asks for particular apk files, which only have jar counterparts on the Strat. Is there a simple* process for conversion and reverse conversion, or does it require setting up a whole development workbench? I am on a Win 7 PC.
> 
> * I used to work as a developer. Simple doesn't have to mean 1-click, but it should be something short of creating a whole custom ROM.


Really? What is it asking for?


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Is it possible to get the Ice cream alchemy theme updated for FF1 and add Holo Launcher to it? I really hate the green of touchwiz but love Holo launcher.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Skylinez said:


> Is it possible to get the Ice cream alchemy theme updated for FF1 and add Holo Launcher to it? I really hate the green of touchwiz but love Holo launcher.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


It'll happen when I get tweaked updated - at least that's when I'll do it. If others want to give porting it a try to the stock ff1 base, make sure you drop bag a line first to make sure he's ok with it and then have at it.

EDIT: BUT - I won't be adding the launcher - I've always felt that was more trouble than it was worth, and I'm pretty sure you can get it for free from the Play Store anyway.


----------

